# Tomcat. Servlet. Findet Klasse nicht.



## dgo (2. Jul 2005)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Servlet mit dem Sysdeo-Plugin für Eclipse erstellt. Wenn ich das Servlet aufrufe, bekomme ich immer diese Fehlermeldung:

"java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/axis/encoding/SerializerFactory".

Er kann also diese Klasse nicht finden. Ich habe das dazugehörige JAR aber sowohl in meinem Windows-Classpath als auch in Eclipse unter Java Build Path des entsprechenden Projekts angegeben.

Weiss jemand warum er die Klasse trotzdem nicht findet?


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Jul 2005)

du musst das jar entweder in 

WEB-INF/lib der webanwendung

oder in

$CATALINA/common/lib

legen (der tomcat pfeift auf den Windows-Classpath...)


----------



## dgo (2. Jul 2005)

Funktioniert.
Ich danke Dir vielmals!


----------

